# Eewwwwwwwwwwww



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

During an hour's swimming at a municipal pool you will ingest 1/12 liter of urine.



In an average day your hands will have come into indirect contact with 15 penises (touching door handles etc.)



An average person's yearly fast food intake will contain 12 pubic hairs.





In a year you will have swallowed 14 insects - while you slept!



Annually you will shake hands with 11 women who have recently masturbated and failed to wash their hands.

Annually you will shake hands with 6 men who have recently masturbated and failed to wash their hands.

In a lifetime 22 workmen will have examined the contents of your dirty linen basket.



At an average wedding reception you have a 1/100 chance of getting a cold sore from one of the guests.



Daily you will breath in 1 liter of other peoples' ¤¤¤¤ gases.



HAVE A GREAT DAY...





.and wash your damn hands


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Why thank you


----------



## Bekie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hahaha that is gross...... so glad i'd finished my cereal lol


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thats bl00dy rank!!

    

Loved it!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)




----------



## Bug82 (Nov 5, 2008)

YUCK - I will real that lot off next time says I wash my hand too much - thats so grose


----------



## ruby74 (Jun 1, 2005)

what a grim thought, i may now have to develop obsessive compulsive handwashing!


----------



## NuttyJo (Jun 29, 2007)

omg - that figure of men and women masterbating must be the wrong way round surely?!!!   sooooo gross!!!


----------



## Bug82 (Nov 5, 2008)

Just washed them!!! I have a feeling the yucky people contact - penis, wee, masterbation yuck will be a little higher for me as I work in a secondary school!!!! 
EEWWWWWW sooooo nasty!!!!


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Jo - I think men are more likely to wash their hands afterwards    Ewwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

But who did the study - how did they know     oh forget i asked actually


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ewwww I feel ill now ..and don't want to shake any more hands


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

Eeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww soooooooooooo gross.
Heard some of those before which is why I always carry a small bottle of handrub.

Heres another horrid fact

Tests on bowls of snacks that had been left out in bars for customers found that on average there were 52 different types of urine on the snacks, this was only after a couple of hours in a busy bar. Eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Ewwww thats gross ..luckily I wouldn't attempt a communal snack in a bar ..sooooo glad I don't after that ewww yuck .. the one about your handbag is a wise one as lots of women put their bags on bathroom floors and then on kitchen worktops etc ewwww imagine the germs there ugh makes you shudder 

Cat x


----------

